# allergies, bumps on back pink paws, mouth



## fullscale (May 26, 2012)

Hi AGAIN
Well we had our 6month bitch to vet again it appears she is allergic to something.
grass seed seems top of list at moment as our lawn and in-laws was high in 2 of the cases and after we went camping long grass was first time we noticed but over the years we have shared heaps of plants so very difficult to narrow down and a grass seed allergies will be devastating to her play time.
has any one else experienced same symptoms and what did you find it was.
any easy remedies to help??
i will attach photos but hard to see
thanks
more details she starts with bright red nose & paws then 1 bump like mossie bite just noticeable on back, the next day redness down to dull pink & 4or 5 bumps just noticeable from hair sticking up to about 12 to 15 for about 5 days maybe, no irritation at all not scratching doesn't seem to know anything wrong with her all at same place on back 3 times. She does get hot or hotter than usual but took temp, high but within normal range??


----------



## fullscale (May 26, 2012)

third attempt at photos


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

Tesla has bumps forming now, last year it was a nightmare, her bumps started as pustuals, under her armpits, and on her chest, then she started to get them everywhere, she started losing her top coat, and then the bumbs turned into a staph infection, it look some skin scrapings to identify what type of antibiotic to use and she was on antibiotics for what felt like months. It wasn't until the fall that it was finally under control. With the help of a diet change (we went to a raw diet, but were trying to switch her back now for convienence sake) and adding allergy suppliments and medicated shampoo. 
I'm seeing the bumps this year starting to emerge, but really trying to keep her immune system high so she has the ability to fight it on her own, I just really don't want her on antibiotics constantly for these allergies. Good luck!


----------

